# am i missing something



## asdasd (May 9, 2020)

the app has 4 locations on it - am I missing something, or is it obsolete, or what's the story?


----------



## Admin (May 9, 2020)

Hi,
Free members only have access to a sample database on the app, if you want to see how many POI locations there are please use the online map:






						Online Map
					






					wildcamping.co.uk
				




Phil


----------



## phillybarbour (May 14, 2020)

Hope your sorted now it’s a great app as a full member.


----------



## red ted (Jun 25, 2020)

asdasd said:


> the app has 4 locations on it - am I missing something, or is it obsolete, or what's the story?


Well worth being a full member great site


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 25, 2020)

I never use it but im still a  FOOL  member.


----------

